# Exercise question



## sfapsey (Jan 9, 2015)

We have a 3.5 month old puppy (Penny) who we have had since she was 9 weeks old. She has been great so far and is pretty calm for a Vizsla from what I have read and the comments we get from people who are familiar with the breed. My question is on whether we are giving her too much exercise or whether it is too strenuous. I normally take her in the morning for a walk through the neighborhood and the we go to an area where she can run off leash in dirt trails to the beach (SoCal). Sometimes I jog a bit but she leads the pace and never even pants. Sometimes our older lab (11 years) comes along and they trot together. Generally less than an hour during the week. During the day my wife will also take the dogs on the same walk for the same amount of time. On the weekends I might take her for a two hour walk to the beach.

I don't really think we are giving her too much exercise but want to make sure we are not creating health problems down the road.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Soft trails - the pup sets the pace - always works - the hard part is - YOU SET the amount of time - V's will run till they drop - the biggest mistake owners make - they set goals instead of letting the pup set them = you can read the pup = so cut the trip in 1/2 - so when you get home with the pup is tired & and you did not have 2 carry it home


----------

